# Narcotic Headache



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

A few months ago my boyfriend and took a break and I temporarily stayed at a friends house for a couple months. We recently got back together and I moved back in with him. My friends landlord calls me and says that the house got raided by narcotic cops. Apparantly they found needles unded the bed that I was sleeping in. They were NOT mine! The landlord said they were demanding to know who was staying in that room and that they are currently doing an investigation. I am so upset. The house was a "party" house but I got sick of the "allnighters" and was so happy to leave and go back to a normal life. Can the police do anything to me??? I never even changed my address to that place bc I knew it was only temporarry. The room I stayed in was a bedroom but everyone watched movies / hung out there. Should I be worried??? The landlord said they might have even found a couple "dirty" needles too. Any advice is really appreciated. It doesn't seem right that I could get in trouble for what I had nothing to do with. 

Thank You


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

But before you do everything Wolfman said...learn to spell, learn to create better screen names...and finally, as Wolfman said, learn to get new friends.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.consciousloving.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5242

http://www.raves.com/umm/view_public_profile/83245



















looks like she is a STIFF to me. hahahahahaha

http://myworld.ebay.com/blazncherries21/

http://www.consciousloving.com/forums/showpost.php?p=40278&postcount=4


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

good work sniper...we have a "winner"


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

I apologize. I haven't been on the internet too much since... hmmmm... around four years ago when I created those profiles. Since then I've graduated from college and have better things to do. I made a mistake by staying with the wrong people, I made a mistake with my name, and I apparently made a HUGE mistake by confiding in the people here. I don't know what to make of my information being posted. Ha!, I haven't listened to techno since I was 19.... So, thanks for the "blast from the past." I didn't think to use a completely different user name because I know that I am innocent. Her landlord told me what happened about 3 weeks after I had moved back in with my boyfriend. I was not staying there at the time and I definately was NEVER living there. I've never been in a situation like this and I needed advice. The only thing I'm guilty of is posting on this website.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Blazncherries21 said:


> I apologize. I haven't been on the internet too much since... hmmmm... around four years ago when I created those profiles. Since then I've graduated from college and have better things to do. I made a mistake by staying with the wrong people, I made a mistake with my name, and I apparently made a HUGE mistake by confiding in the people here. I don't know what to make of my information being posted. Ha!, I haven't listened to techno since I was 19.... So, thanks for the "blast from the past." I didn't think to use a completely different user name because I know that I am innocent. Her landlord told me what happened about 3 weeks after I had moved back in with my boyfriend. I was not staying there at the time and I definately was NEVER living there. I've never been in a situation like this and I needed advice. The only thing I'm guilty of is posting on this website.


 *Live and learn as Wolfman says. This is a law enforcement site hun, be grateful thats all they posted because if its on the net its fair game and PUBLIC information. *
* You probably have nothing to worry about as far as your situation goes UNLESS theres stuff your leaving out.*
* This is not a site for the thinskinned or oversensitive people...We calls em' as we see em' *


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

BlaznCherries21







vbmenu_register("postmenu_26665", true); 
Junior Acme Love Member
Join Date: Feb 2004
Posts: 1








*Seduction* 
Hi,
I'm a 21/f college student who has the most gorgeous young professor. I heard that he asked a girl out one time and I wouldn't mind being the second. He always eyes me during class, especially when I turn around to look at another student. How can I pursue this so that he knows I'm interested too? I don't want to be too forward but I want him to feel comfortable talking to me. I don't want this to be something that never developes into something much more! Are there any subtle gestures that could grab his attention???

Thank You!
Blazn


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Ya, drop your laundry in front of him. That will get his attention.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

mikeyd1313 said:


> BlaznCherries21
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you have GOT to be kidding me....


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

kttref said:


> Oh you have GOT to be kidding me....


Its just keeps going on and on and on......


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

I Love This Chic!!!!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Those posts were 3 years ago, credit given for that. However utilize common sense and good judgement. Take some of the above advice here.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Can you get me some disco biscuits?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

You guys are priceless


----------

